# Deeprock ® Super HD55 Water Well Drilling Rig



## KandCfamilyfarm

I payed $2,749.00 plus $289.00 for shipping had it for 3 years and only put 50 to 70 hours on it. What do you think is a reasonable price for me to ask for? Also still have the 6 inch blast hole full carbide step drag bit in used but great condition plus 2 brand new never used 6 inch roller cone bits each worth a min of $100

Here is a E-bay link so you can see the 2018 which is identical in every way.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Deeprock-H...837219?hash=item4d49cfcde3:g:jMYAAOSwDNdV00c7


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm

If it helps when I list it I will be listing it on craigslist for a fixed price and will list it on ebay for a auction and buy now price I am more or less just trying to figure out where to start with my price and what would be too much I tell you from me using it the only thing that it wont drill though is solid limestone and even then it still drills it just too slow for me. If you have any question that would pertain to the value of the rig please feel free to ask!


----------

